# GREAT Night And I Didn't Gigg A Fish



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*My son was in from Texas University recouping from finals and it had been years since we had the chance to go floundering. My granddaughter had never been, so we headed out with me playing indian scout for a few hours Thur. night. SW wind about 10 knots. I ran the trolling motor and took them to a couple of honeyholes. I would spot for them until they got the hang of it and then they could spot them as quickly as I could. A couple of misses and a couple of body shots and they had it down. The big fish in the pic was over 26 inches long and actually broke the gigg handle heading under the boat after being hit. They ended up with 24 and two doormats. The fish ranged from 14 to 26 inches. GREAT NIGHT with the kids//3 generations.*


----------



## ATWORK (May 18, 2012)

*I must know*

WOW. I must know where where u at? where did u launch?Looks like the ultimate definition of good clean fun!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

That's great Terry I hit the Island and the wind had to much west and had dirted the water up so I didn't stay long and went home empty handed Glad you had a good time with the Kids


----------



## flounder pounder (May 29, 2009)

Great job! I dont post much at all, but thought I could offer a little help. Everyone has an opinion on what lights are best, above water or below, generator or battery. It is just what works for you. As for poles, I would suggest trying the bamboo poles that are made by five prongs of fury. They are awesome! I use them. I can stop my big flounder boat in its tracks with it. They are indistructible. They float too, which is great for that drive by quick shot. Stab em, and drop the pole. It floats. Never broken one. Been using them for 4 years. light, bendable, good looking, and they float. give em a shot. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

That has to be the best flounder story of the year.:thumbsup:


----------

